# HELP! Puppy weight & colour



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

I am thinking of getting one of two new puppy's, on 1.5 pounds at 7 weeks, another 1 and a half at 6 weeks, I was wondering how much they would both weigh fully grown? Also, one is a lilac colour and another fawn? at the moment (pictures attached) and I was wondering what colour they would be once fully grown?

Also, they are both from different breeders.

Thank You,

Molly


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

They would practically be the same color, maybe some lighter, maybe some darker.
there weight.. you cant really predict unless you know parents weight.


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you!

I think the lilac boy is going to be quite big. Which I don't mind, but I would prefer a smaller dog.

Any ideas on which puppy I should get? They are both 8 weeks now, and ready to go.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

There's really no way to say how big they will be. There are growth charts you can use, but a lot of people say their dogs didn't go by them. So, far Chloe hasn't at all. The best bet is to ask the breeder. They can have a more educated guess based on the size of the parents.

That said, 1.5 pounds sounds big to me for only 6 weeks. But really it's all a guess until they are full grown. Lots of people say they had big puppies and small adults, or small puppies and big adults. There are a lot of people on here who are a lot more educated on the subject than I am though. I've only had one chihuahua. So hopefully someone else can help you more than me.

But I will say they are both adorable! I like the fawn colored one better, but it could just be because I can see his or her face better.


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

Hmm, I thought that it was big for 6 weeks too! The breeder told me he would be a bit over 6lbs fully grown, but I'm not sure to believe that.

I was looking for a long coat, and apparently he is only a 'semi-long coat' so was wondering what that would look like fully grown. I've attached a picture of him at nearly 8 weeks, and I'm just in love with his colour, and really hope it stays!

The fawn coloured pup is gorgeous and he's a smaller long coat, but I'm not 100% which one I like better! 

Chloe is absolutely beautiful by the way!

Thank You, 

Molly


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

mollyschihuahuas said:


> Hmm, I thought that it was big for 6 weeks too! The breeder told me he would be a bit over 6lbs fully grown, but I'm not sure to believe that.
> 
> I was looking for a long coat, and apparently he is only a 'semi-long coat' so was wondering what that would look like fully grown. I've attached a picture of him at nearly 8 weeks, and I'm just in love with his colour, and really hope it stays!
> 
> ...


There is no such thing as a "semi" long coat chi.. Chihuahuas come in long coat or smooth coat, unless I am mistaken. He looks long coat to me.

You can look up the chihuahua weight chart and see what he is charting to be as an adult... I think there is a link to it on this forum.


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

No, I didn't think there was a 'semi-long' coat either. Apparently he will have a fluffy but short coat?

I've used weight charts, and he's charting to be 5.50lbs, which is less than what the breeder told me. She told me he was defiantly not 'dainty' so I guess he's going to be a big lad, I just hope he doesn't get too big!

And for his colour, do you think it will stay that beautiful lilac?


Penny and Lion are just so cute!

Many Thanks, 

Molly


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

It's very hard as others mentioned to determine end size with no information about the parents.
I've personally seen a 3 pound 8 week old mature into a 4.5 pound adult, so sometimes puppies are just very very roly poly from nursing.

Then you have pups like one of mine born at 3oz (very standard weight) and mature to be very small compared to most.
Another good way to get a good idea is to double the weight at 12 weeks, but even that can be misleading.

Generally speaking I have come to avoid buying dogs under the 6 month mark when size matters, if it does not matter then really in the end.. go with your gut! if you like the pup get it


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank You, that gives me hope he wont be huge! What do you think his maximum weight could be? 

I really love his colour, so if this is going to stay I probably will get him! I just need to know this for definite!

Both your babies are stunning!

Thank You,

Molly!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I personally would look for a different breeder. If the breeder is telling you he's a semi long coat they don't sound like they know what they are talking about. Look for a breeder that is registered with the official kennel club of your country - you didn't say where you are from. A good breeder will be able to show you pictures of the parents, should have a good idea about coloring, coat and weight. As Kitty said weight as a puppy is not the best indicator of adult weight, adult weight of the parents is. My female was over 2 lb at 8 weeks but is less than 4lb at 8.5 months old. This forum is a wealth of information, I would urge you to spend some time here and really research what you want before you go ahead and purchase a puppy. The people here are very knowledgeable and there are a few who breed so any questions you may have please just ask and someone will help you out. 
Good luck with finding your perfect puppy.


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

I've seen pictures of the parents, one is a black short coat, mum is apparently 'semi-coat'.

I'm from the UK, and the breeder is not KC registered, but I have not seen a lilac and white long coat for sale before, and this is why I'm so fond of this puppy.

I only live 1:30hours away from the breeder, so should be visiting the pup this weekend, but I am now having second thoughts, and maybe looking for a more reputable breeder.

I've done a lot of research about the breed and know this is the dog for me, but I'm still unsure as I can't find a picture of a lilac long coat, so am worried this puppy will change colour.

All you guys chi's are just so cute! I can't wait to get one of my own!

Many Thanks,

Molly


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am pretty sure "lilac" isn't actually considered a color by kennel clubs. I may be wrong here, but that might be why you can't find a photo. I agree with OzChi, I would start looking for another breeder. Semi-long coat is definitely not a real thing, so the breeder doesn't sound all that knowledgable. Also, regarding weights.. Penny was 1 lb at 8 weeks and is now 8-9 lbs at just over a year. So I would say puppy weight is not that great of a guideline for guessing adult weight.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

A usually rule of thumb for deciding full-grown weight is knowing the parents weight. Midgie's Daddy was about 6 lbs & her mama was 8 lbs. Midgie is about 7 lbs. Same rule applies somewhat toward size. The daddy was smaller than the mama in size. Midgie is lightly bigger than they both were because she has longer legs than they did.


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

I would have to agree with Sarah if your worried about size, then I would look at little more as I got Diamond at 4 months and he was a good size ( I say this as I cant remember his weight). I was told he would not grow that much and his a whopping 4kg (8.8 lb) at 9 months. I'm not bothered but if you think you might be look for another breeder. 

Don't know if this will help but my pup Prince is 1 kg (2.2 lbs) at 13 weeks. His dad is 3 1/2 lbs and his mum is 4 1/2 lbs. His predicted weight is 4 lbs, he seems to be growing at a steady weight towards the predicted weight. 

Good Luck with the decision, just remember when you get your pup we like to see lots of pictures.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I cannot find KC colors but AKC has no such color as Lilac. I wonder if that is why you are having difficulty on finding pictures.

I agree completely with what the others have said about size (and choosing a baby with your heart). They are right. Size and color and both very unpredictable things!


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

So do you think the colour will fade into fawn, or another colour? Also, do you think he will weigh under 10lbs? 

He had a smooth coat chocolate sister if this helps.

I've stopped worrying about his weight now, as it seems a lot of you say you shouldn't judge from puppy weight. I'll ask the breeder tomorrow about his parents weights.

I've read somewhere lilac is just a diluted chocolate colour, so he will most likely change colour when he grows, and maybe this is why I can't find a picture?

Also could someone please tell me if he is a long or shot legged chi from the picture I posted?

Thank You everyone who has commented so far, you've helped me so much!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

At 6 weeks and 3 days old Audrey was 1 pound and 3 ounces (the day I got her, she was a rescue. I specify this as I know that's too young to leave her mama) and now at almost 2 years, she's 6 pounds and 5 ounces. So weight ya you can't really guage. As for color, I love that lilac hehe


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

Also, if anyone has a picture of what either puppies I posted might look like when fully grown, they will be much appreciated!


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

looks more like lavender/ blue or silver. and maybe the breeder is reffering to its a mix of short coat and long coat. the weight would be somewhere with in the parents weight. the coloring of the dogs can change some lighter colors will come out others will get darker with age. i personally wouldnt worry about where you got the dog and if it is a akc breeder if your dont plain on showing or breeding the puppies. pets are pets no matter where they come from. seeing the parents give you a great idea what your pups will look like grown.


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh thank you!

Do you have an idea of what a lavender/ blue or silver long coat looks like when they're fully grown, as I can't find a picture!

Could someone please tell me if he is a long or shot legged chi from the picture I posted?


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Hiya Molly, I just found this hope it helps. The pup looks like a long coat to me. 

http://www.heavenstinytreasureschihuahuas.com/uploads/6/2/0/3/620327/5424286.jpg?519x421


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

one thing about all animals is you wont really know till it grown. just like a child you only really know till they are grown up what they are really going to look like. like i said you can find out by looking at the parents. from standing ears, coat lengh, how tall, how big, color, teeth problems all can be really seen from looking at the parents. i included a pic of around what color your chi is. this is a lavender colored chi. i am bringing home this weekend a lavender merle short hair 2lb at 7 weeks but should only be 5lb with the parents weight averaged. ask to see pictures of the parent if you dont like the way the parents look your chi wont look good either.


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

looks like a long coat to me also. for sure not a short hair.


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank You! The puppy you posted is absolutely gorgeous!

The parents of the puppy I'm interested in are 'not the most pretty chihuahuas' but I thought this pup would turn out different?

I'm so confused now!

Thanks everyone who is commenting!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Predicting weigh is very difficult lookin at the pics they both look quite large I don't think they will be on the small side but I could be wrong as for the coloring the pup looks more like a blue colour I don't have a long coat but I can show U examples of a short coat blue trio colour

My dog prada 










She's on the far left after birth

Few weeks old



















Now











That pup should stay "lavender"/ blue the colour could get darker or lighter I don't think it'll change much.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

mollyschihuahuas said:


> Thank You! The puppy you posted is absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> The parents of the puppy I'm interested in are 'not the most pretty chihuahuas' but I thought this pup would turn out different?
> 
> ...


There is a chance that the pup will be different than mom and dad, but it will have characteristics of mom and dad. If you don like their size/how they look, there is a chance you won't like the puppy when it is grown. Do you know if the breeder does health testing? I know looks are important, but so is making sure that the puppy is healthy and bred for the right reasons.


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Predicting weigh is very difficult lookin at the pics they both look quite large I don't think they will be on the small side but I could be wrong as for the coloring the pup looks more like a blue colour I don't have a long coat but I can show U examples of a short coat blue trio colour
> 
> My dog prada
> 
> ...





She's such a gorgeous puppy, I hope if I get the puppy it will be a similar colour!


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

post up pictures of the parents


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

pupluv168 -

I know the puppy has been seen by the vet, and apparently has a perfect health check. The puppies parent's are nice, but aren't the cutest chihuahuas. Hopefully the pup will take the best bits from both parents! He looks nothing like them at the moment!

Pictures Of Parents Attached Below

Thank You!


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

thoose are not the worst looking parent and look like they will be on the 4-7lb which is pretty good size. attached i put a picture of my lavender merle male i am getting next weekend


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

Mouvelous said:


> thoose are not the worst looking parent and look like they will be on the 4-7lb which is pretty good size. attached i put a picture of my lavender merle male i am getting next weekend


I know they're quite sweet. But I think the puppy will be a lot bigger than them!


Wow, that puppy is the cutest little boy, you're so lucky, you have to send me pictures of him as he grows!


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

i really think you shouldnt be worried about the chi pups there weightcolor and size of course i like the lavender but thats me. as long as they are healthy. good luck and let us know what happends.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Just a thought tho, I'd really go with whichever breeder did health screening on the parents and seem to be the overall best breeder in general. Sorry if this was already mentioned, I didn't have a chance to read all the posts.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah weight charts are not very accurate. I can say that Holly weighed 7oz at 6 weeks when I got her and now is 2lbs at 7 months. If I had it to do over I would want a bigger Chi to begin with we had ups and downs with Holly being so small. All the pups you have shown pics of are adorable.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

It would make me nervous to buy from a breeder who does not know about coats and color. In the U.S., there are no colors such as lavender or lilac. Many breeders will use romantic color names in an effort to draw interest. Some will also charge additional for "rare" colors that are not rare at all.

Here is a link to recognized colors:
American Kennel Club - Breed Colors and Markings


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

As far as health testing, I meant health testing on the parents, not the puppy. Things like their knees, etc. that are common medical problems in Chis.


----------



## Mouvelous (May 31, 2012)

who said anything about rare colors or them being priced more?


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm quite worried about the breeder now, she's told me nothing about health checks on the parents, so I will ask about that tomorrow.

Thanks for sending the link to the different colours, he looks either a sliver and white, or blue or white, but maybe not a pure one of these colours.

Is there anything else I should ask the breeders?

Also could someone please tell me if the puppy is long or short legged and deer or apple headed?

Thank You!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Earlier in the thread it was discussed that her breeder used phrases like semi-long coat and a color that does not exist. 

Plenty of people come here sharing how much they paid for a rare colored dog only to see that the dog is a color that is regularly seen.


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

The breeders are asking £500 for the dog, is this fairly priced for a dog of this size/colour/sex?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

mollyschihuahuas said:


> Also could someone please tell me if the puppy is long or short legged and deer or apple headed?


It is hard to tell because they are such sweet little fluffs! You'd need profile shots to know heads.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

It would be a reasonable price the U.S. for a healthy unregistered puppy. I think you said that they are not KC registered.


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> It is hard to tell because they are such sweet little fluffs! You'd need profile shots to know heads.


Oh, sorry!

This is the first male dog I've owned, is there anything I have to look out for? Do males have any behaviour problems?

Thanks!


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> It would be a reasonable price the U.S. for a healthy unregistered puppy. I think you said that they are not KC registered.


Yes, that's right he's not KC registered. Thanks for that info!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't know how much that is in American dollars, but I know it's somewhere over $500. That is not a lot for a quality Chi that comes from a reputable breeder who breeds Kennel Club registered puppies. It is a lot, however, for a puppy from a breeder that isn't educated in coats, shapes, quality, and health of puppies. 

A reputable Chi breeder will usually not let a pup go until it is 12 weeks old (although, in the UK I have heard that is different). They will do extensive questioning of potential buyers to gather info on their lifestyle, preferences, and motivations. They will health test all of the dogs being bred. They will be able to tell you about potential issues with Chis, such as moleras, retained baby teeth, and hypoglycemia. They will breed at home and the pups will be members of the family. They will tell you all about how the puppy has been socialized and raised up to the point when they go home. They will seem educated and dedicated.


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I don't know how much that is in American dollars, but I know it's somewhere over $500. That is not a lot for a quality Chi that comes from a reputable breeder who breeds Kennel Club registered puppies. It is a lot, however, for a puppy from a breeder that isn't educated in coats, shapes, quality, and health of puppies.
> 
> A reputable Chi breeder will usually not let a pup go until it is 12 weeks old (although, in the UK I have heard that is different). They will do extensive questioning of potential buyers to gather info on their lifestyle, preferences, and motivations. They will health test all of the dogs being bred. They will be able to tell you about potential issues with Chis, such as moleras, retained baby teeth, and hypoglycemia. They will breed at home and the pups will be members of the family. They will tell you all about how the puppy has been socialized and raised up to the point when they go home. They will seem educated and dedicated.


Well so far, the breeder hasn't asked many if any questions about me, also they don't really know much about the puppy. They won't even tell me his weight at 8 weeks. I've been asking for more pictures, and she's given them to me. All she seems to tell me is that he may be 6lbs or more when fully grown.

I am choosing this pup for his beautiful colour, and if i know this colour is not going to stay, I will not buy the pup.

Many Thanks,

Molly


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Ashley, I just checked and I stand corrected! I went the opposite conversion and thought that it was $325. It seems that it is $769!! 

That would buy a registered pet pup here in the U.S. 

I do not know a single thing about Chi pup prices internationally so do not know if $769 is reasonable or not.


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Ashley, I just checked and I stand corrected! I went the opposite conversion and thought that it was $325. It seems that it is $769!!
> 
> That would buy a registered pet pup here in the U.S.
> 
> I do not know a single thing about Chi pup prices internationally so do not know if $769 is reasonable or not.


Would you pay $769 for the puppy I posted?:/


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Like everyone else has mentioned, health is more important than colour. If you feel that the breeder is withholding information from you or is dodgy, move on. If you do want a really specific colour or look, I would look into adopting an older chi. 500 pounds is just slightly high here for an unregistered chi, especially one whose parents haven't been tested, etc.


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Like everyone else has mentioned, health is more important than colour. If you feel that the breeder is withholding information from you or is dodgy, move on. If you do want a really specific colour or look, I would look into adopting an older chi. 500 pounds is just slightly high here for an unregistered chi, especially one whose parents haven't been tested, etc.


Oh, OK thank you, i'll take this into great consideration!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I would not get this dog I don't think you will be happy with it as an adult I'm sure u would grow attached to it and love it anyways but if you're going based on size health and temperament u don't have any information about it I'm sure other chis this colour will come up I would wait and be patient.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I absolutely would NOT pay that kind of money for an unregistered Chi! 

And the fact that she will not tell you how much he weighs now is VERY suspicious. I would most definitely start looking at other breeders. You are in the UK, right? If so, there are many people on here have gotten amazingly bred dogs there. I'd talk to some that are around you and see where they got their pups. 

I applaud you for coming here and asking for advice. Everything that you have said would make me very hesitant to recommend that you go through with this- especially at that price.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I wouldn't pay that much for that dog. If she's saying that the dog will be 6 pounds or bigger then that isn't in the standard for chihuahuas. Sometimes things happen and people get bigger chis but if the breeder is suggesting that it makes me think it's not a very well bred dog. The breeder sounds like a backyard breeder to me from what I've heard from you. There are a lot of things that are more important than the color. To me health, temperament, socialization, and size all come before color. You don't have to get a registered dog to be happy with them. My chi isn't registered. But she came from a great breeder who cares about her dogs. She talked with me on the phone and told me all about how to care for Chloe, what to do if her blood sugar dropped, where the cheapest play pen was. All kinds of things that made me feel secure. She wanted Chloe to go somewhere that she felt was safe for her. That's not the vibe I'm getting from this breeder. I think you should look around more. 

I had it set in my mind that I wanted a white long hair chi. And obviously that's not what I ended up with. But I fell in love with Chloe immediately and knew she is the one I wanted, and I don't regret getting her instead of waiting for a white one. So, things end up differently than you think sometimes.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I had a look at the pics of the parents and I personally wouldn't buy a puppy bred from them. If you just want a small fluffy dog and you like the colour then proceed with caution (because it's unregistered and not health tested) but if you want a typey looking long coated Chihuahua then a puppy from those parents will not be what you want. As someone else suggested there are a few uk based members here, have a look at their dogs and see what you like and I'm sure someone will be able to recommend a good breeder.


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi guys, that's for all your help so far, you don't know how much you've really helped, you've gown me a clear picture nd this is going to really help me make my decision.

I spoke to the breeder and apparently the dog is 2.5lbs at 8 weeks is this healthy? She is not asking questions about my circumstances which is a good sign!

I know over 6lbs is worrying for a chihuahua, but Ive been looking for over 2 months and can't find another long coated breeder in a realistic
distance from me.

What should I do?!

Molly


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

Aslo apparently he is very 'laid back'


----------



## Kayota (Nov 29, 2009)

Not asking questions is a BAD sign... A very bad sign!

btw-- the chi in this pic is the "lilac" color. It's called Isabella or fawn in most breeds. The Weimaraner is another good example of this color.

http://img.thrfun.com/images/database/tff40790599.jpg

Here is a Dachshund in the same color with tan points.

http://hcdoxies.com/Pictures/Past Puppies/cuervo2.jpg

Dog color names are ridiculously confusing--as another example, brown is called chocolate in labs, red in Dobermans, and liver in Flat-Coated Retrievers... But it's all the same color!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Not asking you questions is not a good sign! Usually it means they don't care what kind of home you have to offer a dog, they just want to take your money. For my latest puppy the breeder asked me about size and personality of my other Chis, where I plan to keep him when I'm not home, how many times a day I plan to feed him, what I plan to feed him and many more things. It was only after she was happy with my answers to all these questions that she was happy to sell me the dog - that is the hallmark of a good breeder.


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

Hmm, your right:/ she seems abit pushy aswell, forcing me to make a decision today. I feel quick pressured!
This is what she said when I queried the weight of 2.5poinds at 8 weeks -he is quite chunky but perfectly formed with a lovely apple dome head and short snout and a lovely gentle personality.* Mum and dad are a fair size for chis slightly heavier than the standard. Like i say i think he will be at least 6lb fully grown


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

*feel quite pressured


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

guys I found out the weight of the parents are 6 & 6.5 lbs, is that any help?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

One of his parents is above standard weight and should not have been bred. In all liklihood, this puppy is going to be large. Theres nothing wrong with that, but I would not pay what she is asking for a dog that would probably be above standard. Everything you are saying would make me want to run in the other direction. She is pushing you into a decision- that is not good.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

That seems really big. Chloe is 14 weeks and she's only a little over 2.5 pounds. And they have a huge growth spurt at 9-12 weeks typically. I think it's fine if you don't care about getting a perfect dog. But that is extremely overpriced. It would be fine if you were rescuing one like this or something.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I think the dog is big for its age it's probably going to be a lot bigger than standard which is fine if that's what you want but you may be disappointed if it grows larger than both parents. I would pass on the pup too many unknowns and The breeders sound too sketchy.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Just to give my two cents on price, it really varies depending on where you live. Europe is generally more expensive than the US. I know that registered Chi puppies in the UK usually start at £800. I think £500 is a reasonable price for an unregistered one. I paid the equivalent of $1400 in Swedish currency for Gemma and she is not registered. Registered Chi puppies here start at $2000 and the short hair females are often even more expensive than that.

He is going to be a bigger Chihuahua since his parents are both bigger. He looks like he will be more deerhead than applehead as well since his forehead kind of slopes into his muzzle a little, unlike the pronounced stop you see in the applehead type. His parents also look more deer. However, Gemma has wound up looking like neither of her parents. It is possible that puppies can inherit traits from their grandparents. I assume Gemma must have picked up her tiny, short muzzle from one of them since her parents aren't as short as hers.

His color looks like it will be a blue/blue fawn. But it could definitely lighten up as he ages, or even darken. It's hard to predict what they will look like when they are so young.

This breeder doesn't sound like the best breeder, to be honest. I can't go preaching that everyone must buy from a KC registered breeder since I did not, but if they are unregistered, they should show signs that they are responsible for their dogs and where their puppies end up.

Trust your instincts. If the breeder seems a little odd, don't do it. And if this puppy is not 100% what you're looking for, then keep looking. I searched for months before I found Gemma. She is exactly what I wanted and it took me a long time to find her. I had other options, but I wanted my perfect puppy. You're going to have him/her for the next 15+ years, so you should get the one you really want!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> This breeder doesn't sound like the best breeder, to be honest. I can't go preaching that everyone must buy from a KC registered breeder since I did not, but if they are unregistered, they should show signs that they are responsible for their dogs and where their puppies end up.
> 
> Trust your instincts. If the breeder seems a little odd, don't do it. And if this puppy is not 100% what you're looking for, then keep looking. I searched for months before I found Gemma. She is exactly what I wanted and it took me a long time to find her. I had other options, but I wanted my perfect puppy. You're going to have him/her for the next 15+ years, so you should get the one you really want!


I definitely agree with this! You don't have to get a registered puppy. Chloe isn't either. Except CKC which basically means she isn't registered since it's not KC. That doesn't mean the breeder shouldn't be responsible though.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

If i where you I would look somewhere else... the breeder does not sound like someone who knows the breed.
The male puppy looks like a longcoat, but I bet it's not a lilac!


----------



## mollyschihuahuas (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I just want to let you all know how much help you've given me, I chose not to get the puppy, and instead found 3 other extremely good breeders, they may not have the same gorgeous colour, but I'd rather the puppy be healthy and have a good temperament!

Thank you all so much again! I'll post some pictures of the new puppies soon, and you can all help me choose! Haha!

THANK YOU!

Molly!


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm happy to hear, it best to be at peace when you bring your puppy home, so you can enjoy the ride home.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Glad to hear it was a cute pup but the whole thing was too sketchy


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree, it all sounded a little weird to me. Probably not a good breeder! Glad to hear you've found some reputable breeders. Can't wait to see the new candidates.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone pushing you into a decision immediately, for a non-registered puppy, who doesn't care anything about your situation/where the puppy is headed....was not someone to buy from. You definitely did the right thing.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am really glad you changed your mind, it seems like the whole situation was a little weird. I hope you find another puppy from one of the other breeders.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Exactly what Sunnie said! At the very least, the breeder should be asking questions about you and your lifestyle and how you intend to raise a puppy.


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

I know your original situation changed but -
Honey was born 8oz. Then at FIVE weeks she was 2lb. At 12 weeks she was 3.5lb. At 5 months she was 4.5lb. Now at nearly 2.5 years old she weighs 6.6lb. She was 6lb for ages then recently just gained a bit more although she looks the same mostly

She was from an accidental litter between a smooth coat parent and a long coat parent, both of which are kennel club registered, so she was £500 where they would normally charge £1000 i think. I think they are much more expensive in the uk!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

You are right! Outside the U.S. sounds MUCH more expensive!

My girls are purebred, AKC registered but were sold as pets for just $500 each. 

Seems perhaps we get more Chi rescues here as well. I have seen some rescue dogs that were definitely purebred Chis. Right now, a shelter near me is offering Chis and other dogs for just a donation to their shelter. Either cash or supplies they need for which they provided a list.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

I haven't read all the posts...sorry!

In the U unregistered chi's are going for around the £500-£650 mark. Probably a bit more for a blue, choc or dilution of either.
You will find that they/ nor their parents have any health tests as that is why they are not registered!
If an unregistered litter has supposedly been to the vet for a puppy check that is usually a lie told by the breeder, ask for the vets name and check if he's seen the litter, so that you think they give 'half a damn' about their puppies. At the moment 'handbag dogs' are the 'in thing' to make money here.
Most byb say that a mating between a LC x SC is a semi LC so that's just another pointer that the breeder has no idea of the breed and is in it for the money...you say she hasn't ased questions?...that's another pointer!
To be honestifyou really like this particular pup I'd buy it and hope for the best but if as you say you're worried then don't even go and see him.
The only way to get a half way decent/healthy chi in the UK at the moment is to buy from a KC registered breeder who has been 'referenced' by someone who has their pups already! 
Or visit some shows and go on someones waiting list and wait for the right pup for you. You may wait a long time but you will get a pup of the colour and weight you want so that it doesn't end upi rescue because it's too big or the wrong colour!

Sorry if I sound harsh but some of your questions are repeated and it seems you are concerned about colour and weight more than you say........if so make sure you get the 'right pup' rather than the pup that is available 'right now'.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> You are right! Outside the U.S. sounds MUCH more expensive!
> 
> My girls are purebred, AKC registered but were sold as pets for just $500 each.
> 
> Seems perhaps we get more Chi rescues here as well. I have seen some rescue dogs that were definitely purebred Chis. Right now, a shelter near me is offering Chis and other dogs for just a donation to their shelter. Either cash or supplies they need for which they provided a list.


Omg, your girls were $500 each?! Chi mixes start higher than that here! Yeah, registered puppies like your girls would sell for $2000 or more easily in Sweden. It's really crazy. When I decided I wanted to get a Chi after I moved and found out how expensive they were here, I was blown away. And there are far more expensive purebreeds here as well.

I don't intend to show or breed Gemma, so I'm okay with the fact that she's unregistered. It would have been a bonus if she were, but I was so in love with her that it just didn't matter to me by that point. Her mother has papers, but her father doesn't, so I can't register her.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

LittleGemma said:


> Omg, your girls were $500 each?! Chi mixes start higher than that here! Yeah, registered puppies like your girls would sell for $2000 or more easily in Sweden. It's really crazy. When I decided I wanted to get a Chi after I moved and found out how expensive they were here, I was blown away. And there are far more expensive purebreeds here as well.
> 
> I don't intend to show or breed Gemma, so I'm okay with the fact that she's unregistered. It would have been a bonus if she were, but I was so in love with her that it just didn't matter to me by that point. Her mother has papers, but her father doesn't, so I can't register her.


Yes. My girls are certainly bargains by UK and Sweden standards! Ruby's breeder is a show breeder so she has show pups that sell for $1,500-$3,500 but pets are much less expensive. None of my girls could show-they each have traits that would disqualify them. One has the flop ears and 2 have under bites. Makes them perfect for us since like you, we just wanted pets.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I haven't really seen breeders sell their puppies as "pet" quality here. They only make note when the puppy is very promising to be show quality, and then the price is significantly higher.

I just saw a beautiful SKK registered puppy that was bought with intention of being a show Chi in the future, but she was possibly developing an underbite so they were reselling her for $2000 since they didn't want to risk waiting to find out if she would develop the underbite.

I've seen some others being sold by breeders that are discounted by $150 or so because of their imperfections, but they are still usually $2000, lol.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Cali was from a home situation, unregistered (AKC anyhow...none of the others, though offered, mean anything)...and I got her for $300. Fell in love with her the moment I saw her. She was perky and jumping, leaping all over the rug playing with me the moment I placed her on the carpet...i.e., love at first sight.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

500.00 for a purebred Chihuahua is not quite heard of where I live either! 
Mixes sell for that.
One of my dogs is AKC and one is not, but all of his parents grandparents were.
I have the pedigrees and copies of paperwork for his parents, so I know exactly what lines he came from.

For a Chihuahua that looks standard (ish) (not a deerhead) where I live you are going to pay 1000 plus.

JMO.

If you really like this dog I would not rule it out, the price based on what I know of UK pricing is fairly reasonable.
Just make sure you vet him right away & get it in writing that if something is wrong the dog goes back and you get your money back!
Having papers really in the end means squat unless you plan to breed or show.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

KittyD said:


> 500.00 for a purebred Chihuahua is not quite heard of where I live either!
> Mixes sell for that.
> One of my dogs is AKC and one is not, but all of his parents grandparents were.
> I have the pedigrees and copies of paperwork for his parents, so I know exactly what lines he came from.
> ...


The US definitely has the best prices.  So far I haven't seen anyone top Sweden's insanely high prices for puppies. If I were in the US, I'd definitely have at least two Chis by now, maybe even a trio.

I agree. As long as your puppy comes from healthy bloodlines and a good breeder, having papers doesn't really matter if you don't intend to breed or show.


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm not as educated as some of the others but wanted to say that the lavendar one is adorable, I love his color. 

Just for info. My sisters friend got Eva for $350. She is a breeding between a long coat and a short coat. She had 2 brothers that are short coats. She is long coat. She was @8 weeks when they brought her home and she was @1.5lb. She is 6 months and bearly @2lbs. My mom doesn't think that she will get much bigger because she is so small framed. If you go by the chart she is suppose to be around 5.5lbs full grown.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

briarrose said:


> If you go by the chart she is suppose to be around 5.5lbs full grown.


Those charts are basically useless.. :lol:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Charts are useless beau charted at 4.5 lbs and he's a whopping 3lbs. At a year And a half. Baby charted at 3.5 lbs and she's 6 lbs at 6 years old.


----------



## RomyNelia (Jun 12, 2012)

Such a small world! I was going to buy the lilac boy!
I don't know what you decided to do in the end, I didn't read the whole thread.
He was originally being advertised for £550 and seemed to be getting no interest from buyers, then went down to £480 and was later sold; personally, I feel that as beautiful as his coat colour was, without the health checks and the registration, he should never have been advertised for £550...just my thoughts! 

He was beautiful but quite large for his age. His sister was sold a week or so before him and she was a lot smaller, solic chocolate smooth coat with a pink nose and blue eyes, she was beautiful. But I was looking for a boy 

I have to say, the US has much better prices for chis than the UK has. I've seen KC registered female pups going from £800 - £2000, the higher prices normally for pure whites, chocolate tris and blues. 

There aren't many long coat Chi breeders anywhere near where I live, I was looking at getting a little boy imported from Europe before I found my little man  

Yes, small world indeed!


----------

